# Urdu, Hindi: 29, ٢٩



## BP.

How do you pronounce ٢٩? _unaattis _or like me, _untis_.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> How do you pronounce ٢٩? _unaattis _or like me, _untis_.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.




I have heard both "unattiis" and "un-tiis". I use the latter for the simple reason that I say un-taaliis, un-chaaliis, un-chaas etc" where "un-" means "one less than".

Edit: I did not mean to write "un-chaaliis"!


----------



## BP.

Thanks. That should put you in a minority of maybe less than ten people!


----------



## marrish

I always say _unattiis_ and would never think of using _untiis_. I've never heard of _unchaaliis_ either. 49 is _unanchaas_ for me.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I always say _unattiis_ and would never think of using _untiis_. I've never heard of _unchaaliis_ either. 49 is _unanchaas_ for me.




Did I not say in the "chha/chhai/chhe" thread, "...isii bahaane gintii bhii aa jaa'e gii"?


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I always say _unattiis_ and would never think of using _untiis_. I've never heard of _unchaaliis_ either. 49 is _unanchaas_ for me.



C.M.Naim (from Barabanki) appears to be following in my footsteps!

http://dsal.uchicago.edu/digbooks/digpager.html?BOOKID=PK1983.N2_1999_V1&object=75


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> C.M.Naim (from Barabanki) appears to be following in my footsteps!
> 
> http://dsal.uchicago.edu/digbooks/digpager.html?BOOKID=PK1983.N2_1999_V1&object=75


Yes, indeed! But he doesn't say unchaaliis!
I'm curious what other people might say about it - gintii to aa'e gii 

Of course numerals are very frequently used in any language, so it is no surprise there are alternative forms.


----------



## BP.

Maybe we could merge the two threads into one shumaarii one.


----------



## marrish

I think there are 100 questions with respect to _shumaarii_. For instance, having had a look on the list provided by Qureshpor SaaHib, by C.M.Naim, I diverge on more points with him.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I always say _unattiis_ and would never think of using _untiis_. I've never heard of _unchaaliis_ either. 49 is _unanchaas_ for me.



You are right about "unchaaliis". That was a huge typo on my part. In other words  it is an amalgamtion of untaaliis and unchaas! I shall Edit the post.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I think there are 100 questions with respect to _shumaarii_. For instance, having had a look on the list provided by Qureshpor SaaHib, by C.M.Naim, I diverge on more points with him.



And he converges with me AND Platts!

And to add "insult to injury", after I have amended my "error" with regard to "un-chaaliis", Platts tells me that I have every right to say "un-chaaliis"!!

http://www.archive.org/stream/agrammarhindstn00platgoog#page/n70/mode/2up


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> And he converges with me AND Platts!
> 
> And to add "insult to injury", after I have amended my "error" with regard to "un-chaaliis", Platts tells me that I have every right to say "un-chaaliis"!!
> 
> http://www.archive.org/stream/agrammarhindstn00platgoog#page/n70/mode/2up


This is a big twist! 

I have consulted Platts' book and I have to admit frakly that some of the forms which he had given I have never seen before. 

The etymologies which are there are a very good thing to have a look at.

_unchaaliis_ is given as a secondary variant, and in the etymologies he states that ''in compounds, _chaaliis_ is changed into _taaliis_".


----------



## BP.

marrish said:


> ...
> _unchaaliis_ is given as a secondary variant, and in the etymologies he states that ''in compounds, _chaaliis_ is changed into _taaliis_".


Finally an abdication for me saying tay.ntaaliis for 43 when everybody here says tree2aaliis!


----------



## Faylasoof

BelligerentPacifist said:


> How do you pronounce ٢٩? _unaattis _or like me, _untis_.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


 We say _untiis_ or _untis, _to some extent depending on how fast we are speaking! We don't say _unattiis_ but it is used and is correct. I've never heard _anaattis_!


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof SaaHib, if you are hinting towards BP's opening post, I believe his "u_naattis" _is just a typo.


----------



## BP.

^Yes unattiis and untiis were meant. Sorry for the confusion caused by poor spelling quality. I thought I had them correct after editing out the extra s my keyboard put in, but here was more.


----------



## Faylasoof

_QP and BP SaaHibaan, ghalaT fahmii duur karne kaa be Hadd shukuriyah!_


----------



## tonyspeed

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Finally an abdication for me saying tay.ntaaliis for 43 when everybody here says tree2aaliis!



Is this a Pakistani phenomenon? I had never heard this until I was watching a documentary on Pakistan when a man used tre for 3. I assumed he was mixing up his Pashto and Urdu.


----------



## marrish

tonyspeed said:


> Is this a Pakistani phenomenon? I had never heard this until *I was watching a documentary on Pakistan when a man used tre for 3*. I assumed he was mixing up his Pashto and Urdu.


I can't say if it is a Pakistani phenomenon. *trai is indeed 3 in Punjabi (not all dialects!).*


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I can't say if it is a Pakistani phenomenon. *trai is indeed 3 in Punjabi (not all dialects!).*



Indeed it is in my dialect whilst other Punjabi speakers use "tin". For 43, I would n't say "tretaalii" (in Punjabi) but "tartaalii". In Urdu, "taiNtaalis" it is for me.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Indeed it is in my dialect whilst other Punjabi speakers use "tin". For 43, I would n't say "tretaalii" (in Punjabi) but "tartaalii". In Urdu, "taiNtaalis" it is for me.


That is what I thought, Qureshpor SaaHib.
I say _tinn_ for three but I also say tartaalii in Punjabi. In Urdu it is invariably taiNtaaliis/taiNtaalis. I've come across treyaaliis but I don't know how to place it. I'd tend to say that this form is based on another language or dialect. Anyone having had Urdu primary education wouldn't say treyaaliis, for heaven's sake!


----------



## panjabigator

It's "tartaalee" over here too for 43. And I also say "unnatīs".


----------

